# Size of rotors "V8 Touareg"



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

As the topic states, can anyone save me the effort of measuring the rotors myself on my wife's Touareg. The front pads need changing and supposedly there are two different sizes for the front rotors 340 and 360mm I would think they would be the larger size because of the V8 and the fact that it's a loaded vehicle but I just don't know.
thanks in advance,
James


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Size of rotors "V8 Touareg" (BlueNJ.:R32)*

If you did a quick search on "rotor size" you get:
Front: 350 x 32 MM Rear: 330 x 28 MM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Size of rotors "V8 Touareg" (BlueNJ.:R32)*

The FAQs are your friends. All brake specs are there.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Size of rotors "V8 Touareg" (BlueNJ.:R32)*

Actually the V6/V8 have the same 330mm Rotors in front and the V10 has 350mm. The rear rotors are 330mm on all three US models.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Size of rotors "V8 Touareg" (chickdr)*

My bad. Your right 330. I didn't read the post throughly enough as this was discussed in detail in the link below.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1063409


----------

